# Obsidian 800D Farbe



## Charcharias (31. August 2011)

hi
ich wollte mal fragen in welcher RAL farbe das schwarz des obsidian 800d lackiert ist.
ich wollte damit dann einen ziemlich hässlichen kratzer entfernen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2011)

Ein farbengeschäft bzw Lackierer sollte dir mit dem Muster die Farbe genau anmischen können


----------



## Charcharias (31. August 2011)

ich wollte es nur eben selbst machen da es sich auf der firma meines vaters anbietet; es ist alles vorhanden was ich bräuchte außer eben dem genauen farbton


----------



## skdiggy (31. August 2011)

ich würde mal sagen ganz einfach mattschwarz


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Signal Black von Sabotaz ist nahezu übereinstimmend von der Farbe (leicht matter als das Original) 
Genaue Farbangaben gibt es dazu nicht da es nicht lackiert sondern Pulverbeschichtet ist.


----------



## djnoob (10. Januar 2012)

Der Thread ist zwar alt, aber zum Thema Pulverbeschichtung. Würde gerne meinen Mora 2 Pro auch Pulverbeschichten lassen, nur ist die frage beim Beschichter, welche farbe soll es sein. mattschwarz  oder wie?


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Januar 2012)

Sabotaz Signal Black kommt unserem Schwarz sehr nahe - Matt Schwarz wäre zu starke differenz.


----------



## djnoob (12. Januar 2012)

Danke dir.


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

nicht dafür, immer gerne


----------

